# How about S&W customer service?



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, I can't say enough good things about my expierience with their customer service department. I own a walther PPS and was looking to buy a #3 front site and extra backstrap, talked to CS and they shipped both to me free of charge in 2 days!!!! Super customer service!!!


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

shakermach said:


> Wow, I can't say enough good things about my expierience with their customer service department. I own a walther PPS and was looking to buy a #3 front site and extra backstrap, talked to CS and they shipped both to me free of charge in 2 days!!!! Super customer service!!!


I had some wear on the backstrap of my 642. They paid for shipping both ways and refinished the gun for free. Turn around was quick. S&W takes care of their customers.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent! I haven't heard anyone complain about their CS department. Definately top notch!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess its not S&W customer service, but their warranty service is just as fantastic! I bought a 9mm Sigma after Christmas (and I am still waiting for my $50 check!) and of course it had the infamous rough, gritty trigger issue they are so well known for. I have seen a lot of "shadetree" trigger jobs on the boards, but rather than risk butchering a brand new gun and possibly making it worse, I called LSG Manufacturing in Texas who is the warranty service center. They pay for shipping both ways and the fix was *FREE!!!*.

But wait, I am not done yet. I shipped it out on a Saturday and had it back the following Thursday and Frank Smith *apologized for taking so long!*

Scott


----------



## whodat90 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know, I bought my SW40VE and a P22 based on the service rep. A couple hundred rounds into the P22 the safety lever on the right side broke off. I emailed their service department, they redirected me to their sales department and I had to pay for a new safety. Then, just to add insult to injury, it didn't come with the little ball and spring (even though I specifically asked a couple of times just to make sure) so I then had to order those and wait another week. Granted, they sent those for free but I had to pay for the shipping.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

whodat90 said:


> I don't know, I bought my SW40VE and a P22 based on the service rep. A couple hundred rounds into the P22 the safety lever on the right side broke off. I emailed their service department, they redirected me to their sales department and I had to pay for a new safety. Then, just to add insult to injury, it didn't come with the little ball and spring (even though I specifically asked a couple of times just to make sure) so I then had to order those and wait another week. Granted, they sent those for free but I had to pay for the shipping.


Email just doesn't seem to work as well as a phone call. They have an 800 number (800 331 0852) which is no cost to you. If on the phone they can ask for clarification if unclear regarding your request it just works better that way.

You may have to wait on line for a minute or two but it is worth the wait.


----------



## danrivito (Dec 30, 2008)

+1 for LSG MFG.

I had an issue with my slide... LSG paid for shipping both ways, fixed the slide, improved the trigger, and had the gun back to me in less than a week.

Can't ask for anything more than that.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

Perfect, 10 days turnaround (over Thanksgiving) and the gun is perfect.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

It STINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've left messages on both 800-number systems, receiving a promise of a callback within 24 hours. It's now the end of the THIRD day and nary a peep. Had I known the PPS-40 was made by S&W, I would have purchased something else...NOT made by S&W.


----------



## CMJ1015 (Mar 21, 2009)

Call one of the service centers directly. I called LSG and had mine fixed and back to me in a week.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am super happy with their service. Turn around 5 days.


----------

